# Salt Fork weekly opens



## ZEBRACON1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Does anyone know if Salt Fork has a weekly open bass tournament like alot of the MWCD lakes do ? If so, what is the info on it..... Also, is there a bass club there ? If so, what is the info on it. I picked up a different boat last year and with the 70 HP motor, I'm limited as to where I can fish now. Salt Fork and Tappan are my closest alternatives. Thanks for any info.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

I know they used to have Sunday morning tourneys that launched at Morning Glory. I am not sure if they are still doing them or not. If they are still having them I might have to make it down that way a few times this year. Tappan has one every Tuesday evening...last year they were pulling some 40+ boat fields.

Hmmm...I just sold a boat with a 70HP motor on it this past fall..lol


----------



## ZEBRACON1 (Feb 15, 2008)

I really wanted to hit Salt Fork hard this year. I used to fish the 10 HP bass tourneys and I wanted a 9.9 boat but I just couldn't pass up the deal on the boat that I currently have. Its older but you couldn't tell by looking at it. It came from Indiana and the owner took really good care of it. Only problem now is I can't fish my favorite lakes.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

dover guys everywhere that i havent fished with haha!! not sure of any weekly tournys there but its a great fishery!!! will have a seasonal campsite at tappan again and hope to zero in on the saugeye bite there...seems like late fall is the only time i can find them there...got a 12' er w/15 hp laid out quite nicely and a 19' er cruiser set up for trolling af anyone want to fish let me know...go solo alot...


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Hmm...I have a 1999 Johnson 9.9 sitting in the garage at home. When I bought my 70HP last year out of Texas...I used a CMC jackplate to allow me to switch back on forth between the 70 and the 9.9. I had a cheap (Harbor Freight) overhead lift in my garage. I would pull off the 70 and sit it on an engine stand that I made and then drop the 9.9 onto the plate. The wiring is all the same so the switch took me a whopping 30 minutes to complete. Granted my 9.9 was no speed demon...but it kept me on the 10HP lakes. In the fall when I sold my 17 Lowe...I moved into a bigger Nitro 929 with a 225....so the 9.9 is just sitting in my garage. I could/would help you rig something up if you're interested.

Yeah WW...lots of us here. I have been to your place once!!! I will be doing allot of the Tuesday nighters at Tappan...so maybe I will see you there?


----------



## ZEBRACON1 (Feb 15, 2008)

My garage is set up with a nice overhead hoist. I used to drag race and engine changes were a common thing. I wanted to get a 9.9 but I figured swapping motors would be a pain with the controls etc. My motor is a Yamaha and the boat is an Alumacraft Bandit 18'. I like to try and map out the tournaments that I plan on fishing early as possible.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Ah...yeah the Yamaha controls and the OMC controls wouldn't cross over....cancel that idea. lol Are you looking to fish a series or just some opens? I picked up a few tourney sheets last week at the Armory during the swap meet that have some 6 hour tourneys on them...mostly at Tappan, Salt Fork and Portage.


----------



## ZEBRACON1 (Feb 15, 2008)

The 10 HP was a circuit but since I can't fish it anymore I'm kinda open to anything. I figured on just doing some opens to try and learn these new lakes. I don't frequent Salt Fork much. I've never been to Seneca. Its been a few years since I've been to Portage. Tappan is the only one that I go to with any regularity and they didn't even fish there on the 10 HP Circuit. I've got alot to learn I guess.


----------



## ZEBRACON1 (Feb 15, 2008)

I've scoped out some opens already which should be enough to keep a boater busy all season. I was just looking for a cheaper alternative. The weekend tourneys can get pricey especially if you're going solo. The weekday tourneys like the Tues. nighters at Tappan are much cheaper and still fit the bill for those who like to compete. 40+ boats definately qualifies as competition ! Tappan is fine but I just wanted to try some place new to me ( like Salt Fork ).


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

Salt Fork weekday tournaments are on Thursdays starting at 5:00 pm til?.


----------



## ZEBRACON1 (Feb 15, 2008)

What's the entry fee, from which ramp etc. I really appreciate the info...


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

ZEBRACON1 said:


> What's the entry fee, from which ramp etc. I really appreciate the info...


$10

Morning glory ramp.


----------



## ZEBRACON1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Cool... thanks for the info V-MAX. This looks like the ticket.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

What kind of turnout do they get at Salt Fork for the Thursday eve tournies?


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

i am 16 can i get into these tournaments


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

I don't know why you couldn't...I have never had to sign any kind of release at any of the weekly tournaments. I would think that you can.


----------



## ZEBRACON1 (Feb 15, 2008)

I had heard last year that the Tappan weeklys were doing really well and that was verified earlier in this thread. 40+ boats is a great turn out for any tournament. I know nothing about the Salt Fork weeklys except for the info in this thread. I know I'll be at a few of them this year.


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

last year at one of the tournaments there was around 30 boats but that was the only one i ever saw


----------



## fishin' gringo (May 1, 2008)

another Dover guy


----------



## Tengauge (Mar 31, 2009)

I also fish many of the Tues. nighters at Tappan. There were a number of nights last season that there were 40 plus boats and I think they might have broke the fifty mark a night or two. Real good guys that run it and they do a nice job.


----------



## shortstroke (Jan 11, 2005)

when the bite is on late spring into summer 40+ boats...1rst place and big bass u can walk away with 300$...pretty good considering $10 entry...I thought kids under 16 could fish free with an adult...someone might want to second that though..with the new ramp the boats come out a little quicker at weigh in time


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

shortstroke would you be talking about the saltfork touneys or tappan


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

I would be he is talking about the Tapan tourneys...with the comment about the "new ramp". Just my guess though.


----------



## shortstroke (Jan 11, 2005)

sorry....I was talking about the Tappan tourney.


----------

